# February Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'A photo of your golden retriever that represents a song or movie title'.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos. Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: already being a winner this year, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts. Sending a special thanks to Rob's GRs, drew510, BMOtime, sophieanne, truckinguy, CarolinaGildedRetrievers, Peri29, waltrav, Montgomery Dog, brocksmom

1: jennretz
You're My Best Friend










2: ceegee
I Never Promised You a Rose Garden










3: fourlakes 
Sweet Dreams Are Made of This










4: scully91
Free Me










5: JDandBigAm
Despicable Me










6: Ivyacres
Somebody's Watching Me










7: Muddypaws
Top Hat, White Tie and Tails 












8: Charliethree
Dreamer










9: Agolden4me
Who Let the Dogs Out










10: sophieanne
Just Me and MY Shadow










11: Karen519
Hot Fun in the Summertime










12: brianne
Lean on Me










13: LynnC
Grazing in the Grass










14: Helo's Mom
You've Made Me So Very Happy










15: GoldeninCT
Catch Me if You Can










16: Deborus12 
Oh Where Oh Where Has My Little Dog Gone









17: davmar77
Teddy Bear










18: gdgli
I Can See For Miles










19: Cathy's Gunner 
Jingle Bells










20 StarBright 
Shilo 










21: swishywagga 
The Incredible Journey 










22: Lincgold 
It's a Wonderful Life










23: Peri29
In the Blink of an Eye










24: drew510
The Hangover


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck to everyone, I loved all the photos!
It's a short month, only 5 days to vote, this poll will close on *02-26-2019* at *04:06 PM*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The first couple of votes are in...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So many great photos to pick from.......................


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a great theme this month, all the entries are wonderful!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many awesome photos to vote for.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes, look through all the great entries and make your selections, then Vote Now!

This poll will close on 02-26-2019 at 04:06 PM


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Look through all the Great entries, make your selections-it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. Then select VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Time to cast your Votes, look through all the great entries and make your selections, then Vote Now!
> 
> This poll will close on 02-26-2019 at 04:06 PM



13 votes are in, good luck to all the entries. Choose your favorites then vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted for your favorites?

Look through the entries and make your selections, the voting poll closes Tuesday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting poll closes Tuesday, Feb. 26th @ 4:06 PM.

Only 18 members have voted, if you haven't voted yet, look through ALL the Great entries and make your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The Voting poll closes Tuesday, Feb. 26th @ 4:06 PM.

18 members have voted, please vote for your favorites!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Voting was hard but it's been a really fun contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

cwag said:


> Voting was hard but it's been a really fun contest.



Yes, I agree! Have you voted yet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes for your favorites in the February Photo Contest. 

Look through the entries and make your selections. 

Voting Poll closes Tuesday @ 4:06 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

26 Votes in........

Look through the entries and make your selections, then Vote Now. 

The Voting Poll closes Tuesday @ 4:06 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is closing soon, Tuesday @ 4:06 PM EST.
There's only one day left to choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'A photo of your golden retriever that represents a song or movie title'.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Only one more day. Don't miss your chance to vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted for your Favorites?????

The Poll closes tomorrow-Tues. @ 4:06 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

27 votes are in, this poll will close later today at 4:06 PM EST.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Get your votes in as we have some very close races at the moment.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup, very close race, please vote before the contest ends at *04:06 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting poll closes at 4:06 PM EST.

There's still a few minutes left to cast your votes, it's a close one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

duplicate post


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to sophieanne, your photo of 'Just Me and MY Shadow' won this month!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Sophieanne


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow..thank you everyone. " Me and my shadow" and I were just looking at all the pictures..I think it was a great topic and there were so many wonderful pictures. Rob's GR's you really came up with something that brought out the best photos and our best emotions.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations sophieanne on winning the contest!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Sophieanne!!! Great picture


----------

